# The Ultimate Fifth Wheeler ????



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*5th*

Disapointed, I thought it was going to be your new one!

That has been posted here before!

TM


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hoping to get pics this weekend of mine.

I never saw it before.


----------



## Maxy (Dec 20, 2010)

*The Ultimate Fifth Wheeler*

I know that Space Craft makes an RV up to 53' or more. They will build one on a semi trailer frame and add as much storage as you could possibly want.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

3rd time I think. But still an interesting watch 

Karl


----------

